# [SOLVED] Internal Graphics Card



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

I've checked the specs on my on-board graphics and I have 3gb, with 4.0 shader model support and directx 11 running on my system, and 256mb of direct RAM which meets the recommended specs for the games that I play, but I have to change the settings to low, and the game still lags a little. I have a 3.2ghz Quad-Core intel processor, 2tb Hard Drive, and I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1.

Why aren't the games running to their full potential?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

What motherboard are you running? Onboard graphics are horrible to play any demanding games. Onboard graphics share the system bus and memory which causes them to be alot slower at processing everything. Agp or Pci-e graphics card have there own bus and memory which allows for far faster processing.


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

I have a BioStar AM3 Socket Motherboard. I've checked the specs on several benchmark sites and they report that I meet the recommended specs.

On a side note:

I bought a 1GB DDR3 GeForce graphics card with Full Directx 11 support, but when I installed it in my system none of my displays worked. I didn't even have them plugged into he new card yet. When I unplugged the graphics card everything started working again. The fan on the graphics card powered up and everything, but nothing showed up. The displays only stop working when I have the graphics card plugged in. It says it only needs a 320w power supply, and I'm running a 480w power supply. Motherboard supports PCI-E 2.0 16x.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

What is the model number of the Geforce card you tried to install?


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

GeForce GT 520


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

When you installed the GT520 did you have the monitor plugged into the new card when you powered it up? While using the onboard go into BIOS and change the display mode to PCi-e then power down and install the card. Restart with the monitor plugged into the new card.


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

Okay, I know how to get into my BIOS, but how will I know which one is the new card?


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

I'm in the BIOS setup utility, but I'm not sure where to go to adjust the display mode

I'm at a screen that says "NB Chipset Configuration"

it has an option for Internal Graphics and one for PCI Express configuration

Then it has an option for Primary Video Controller. When I select the Primary Video Controller option it gives me four choics:

GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI
GPP-GFX0-IGFX-PCI
PCI-GFXO-GPP-IGFX
IGFX-GFX0-GPP-PCI

I don't know what any of those mean. The default selection is PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

What is the motherboard model number so I can have a look at the manual to see?


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

BioStar-A780L3L


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

Set it to GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI mode and the card should be useable then.


----------



## jclingler5213 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

You are my hero sir. They should build statues of you outside of every electronics store in North America. Seriously, thanks. I'm pretty tech savvy, I built the computer myself, and I had exhausted every effort to try and get this thing working. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Internal Graphics Card*

Your very welcome! I'm glad you're up and running. You can get the newest driver here: Drivers - GeForce You can mark it as solved under thread tools at the top right.


----------

